# Problem with intel X3100 performance. ( on HP Compaq 6720s)

## salvator

Hi

It's almost 3 months since I started the fight with my laptop. There're two components that cause serious problems - Broadcom wifi and intel X3100 video card. Wifi is mostly done by latest 2.6.25 kernel and marvelous b43 driver. But it's not what I decided to ask you about.

The problem is my integrated video card - X3100, precisely 965ME/GLE, somewhere called GM965. 

For some time I had problem is setting even ANY dri, but newer i810 driver seems to work. DRI is now enabled, mesa installed, X.org does not see any problem, kernel either. but .... the performance in 3d is dreadful. I'm perfectly aware that intel integrated video card is not a brand new nvidia stuff, but I expect tuxracer to work playable on low detail. Now it's sometimes below 10 FPS!! And that's what I see in all possible 3d games/applications. X3100 is said to be quite fast at all...

The other interesting fact is that FPS is games is almost constant, changes slightly on resolution/detail settings. Hard to believe that etracer's FPS is between 8 and 12 on both 800x600 and 1280x800 resolution. It seems like ... a little memory? I've got 1.5 GB ram, X.org driver says I've got  262144 KB of video ram. Should be enough. 

After long searching through google I found few people who had similar problems, but there was really NO ANSWER. 

That's my system settings, but remember that I tested a plenty of possibilities - changed all x.org driver settings, different driver versions, kernel module in kernel and modularized, EXA and XAA rendering method, checked bugzilla, etc. I even tested it on Ubuntu and the effect is always the same. What the hell is it all about? Please, take up the gauntlet  :Smile: 

Some code:

X.org:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "zintegrowana"

    Driver      "intel" 

    VendorName   "Intel Corporation"

    Option    "DRI"   "true"

    Option   "RenderAccel"   "true"

    #Option   "FramebufferCompression"   "on"

    Option   "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

    #Option   "Tiling"   "on"

    Option   "backingstore"   "true"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

$ dmesg | grep 

```

agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GME/GLE Chipset.

```

Xorg.0.log proper lines :

```

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GME/GLE found

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GME/GLE

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GME/GLE"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE4400000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(**) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section PanelLCD

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000400

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00000203 to 0x00000207

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS SVBLANK_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x100000d0 to 0x000c0010

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x8000085e

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 364032 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1456124 kB available

II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xe4400000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd0100000, handle = 0xd0100000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd1a00000, handle = 0xd1a00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd2040000, handle = 0xd2040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2680000, handle = 0xd2680000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(**) intel(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) intel(0): Backing store enabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0077f000 (pgoffset 1919)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01a00000 (pgoffset 6656)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02040000 (pgoffset 8256)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02680000 (pgoffset 9856)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00042000-0x00042fff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00100000-0x0073ffff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00740000-0x019fffff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01a00000-0x0203ffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02040000-0x0267ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02680000-0x0467ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LPL", prod id 54784

```

glxinfo :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.0.3

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x65 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

Want a free beer? Help me! ^^

----------

## Ace Rimmer

Hi, i've compaq 6510b (core2, T7500, 2.2GHz) with X3100 running really fine.

I'm using amd64 platform, kernel is latest: 2.6.25-tuxonice-r4 - hibernate works on HP6510b very well too  :Smile: 

First of all, unmask and install latest i810 driver, Xorg, MESA, etc. here is my state:

/etc/portage/package.keywords:  (rellevant part, I hope I got all required here)

```
# X-org 1.4.x && it's requirements

dev-util/gperf ~amd64

dev-python/pyxf86config ~amd64

sys-apps/hal ~amd64

app-misc/hal-info ~amd64

x11-drivers/synaptics ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~amd64

x11-misc/rendercheck ~amd64

x11-libs/pixman ~amd64

x11-libs/libXrender ~amd64

x11-proto/renderproto ~amd64

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64

media-libs/mesa ~amd64

x11-apps/mesa-progs ~amd64

```

/etc/portage/package.use:  (rellevant part, I hope I got all required here)

```
# xorg-hack (because of mesa-7.x nptl bug

x11-base/xorg-server -nptl

```

/etc/make.conf:  (again, part of it)

```
# video, input ...

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa fbdev"

```

Next, update your system with classical gentoo way (-p is for 'pretend')

```
emerge -uvDN -p world
```

Finally, here's my complete xorg.conf - as you can see, I have turned aiglx off, because i don't use compiz.

If you want aiglx, ask for another config - I have that too, and it works well.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen0"

    Option      "AIGLX" "false"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    ## InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Synaptics1" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   ## Load  "GLcore"

   ## Load  "vbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option     "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    ## disable HAL auto-adding of devices -> use old mouse and kbd instead of evdev

    Option     "AutoAddDevices"     "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Synaptics1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     Driver      "kbd"

     Option      "CoreKeyboard"

     Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

     Option      "AutoRepeat"    "250 30"

     ### v KDE nejde ctrl+alt+Fx, v COMPIZE ani alt+tab, ctrl+alt+sipky, atd..

     ## Option      "XkbLayout"     "us"

     Option      "XkbLayout"     "us,sk"

     ## Option      "XkbOptions"     ""

     Option      "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle, compose:ralt, grp_led:scroll"

     ## Option      "XkbModel"      "microsoftinet"

     Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

EndSection

### Section "InputDevice"

###     Identifier      "Keyboard1"

###     Driver          "evdev"

###     Option          "CoreKeyboard"

###     Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,sk"

###     Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle, compose:ralt, grp_led:scroll"

###     Option          "evBits"  "+1"

###     Option          "keyBits" "~1-255 ~352-511"

###     Option          "Pass"    "3"

### EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   190   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LPL"

   ModelName    "8d00"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "X3100 / i865GM Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option      "VBERestore" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "XVideo" "true" 

   Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   ##VideoRAM    65536

   ##Option      "DevicePresence" "true"

   ##Option      "LinearAlloc" "8192"

   ###--- MONITOR LAYPOT ---###

   ##   Allow different monitor configurations. e.g. "CRT,LFP" will configure a CRT on Pipe A

   ## and an LFP on Pipe B. Regardless of the primary heads' pipe it is always configured as

   ## "<PIPEA>,<PIPEB>". Additionally you can add different configurations such as "CRT+DFP,LFP"

   ## which would put a digital flat panel and a CRT on pipe A, and a local flat panel on pipe B.

   ##   For single pipe configurations you can just specify the monitors types on Pipe A, such

   ## as "CRT+DFP" which will enable the CRT and DFP on Pipe A.

   ##   Valid monitors are CRT, LFP, DFP, TV, CRT2, LFP2, DFP2, TV2 and NONE.

   ##   NOTE: Some configurations of monitor types may fail, this depends on the Video BIOS and

   ## system configuration. Default: Not configured, and will use the current head's pipe and monitor.

   ##Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT+DFP,LFP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes      "1440x900"

      Depth      16

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Don't be confused by the 'Driver "intel"' line, with the new i810 xorg driver it's the same as 'Driver "i810"'.

Results:

glxinfo :

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.0.3

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1,

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x78 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

glxgears:  (~1500 FPS in default-opened window, ~200 FPS fullscreen 1440x900)

```
[scott@baraddur]$ glxgears

7338 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1467.514 FPS

7489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1497.796 FPS

7486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1497.129 FPS

1429 frames in 5.0 seconds = 285.623 FPS

984 frames in 5.0 seconds = 196.773 FPS
```

nexuiz (glx):  (it's opengl opensource UT-like game)

```
50 - 160 FPS at 800x600x32bpp, default settings, campain, 1st level

The game is playable even on 1280x800 (notebook LCD), or 1440x900 (external LCD), but the framerate is dropping down slightly :)

```

----------

## bienchen

[Edit:] Wupps, sorry...I just recognised thenote on installing the new xorg-server. Now it works!

Hi,

I also have problems with X (MacBook, X3100), so I tried your tips. Now I get the following on startx:

```
(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2)

(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

```

Any suggestions?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## astaecker

You have to rebuild all Xorg drivers. Look at /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers for what is installed on your system.

----------

## ubik15

Hi all!

I've followed this thread to configure my macbook with x3100, and now opengl doesn't make my system crash no more.

But... my keyboard started acting weird! I mean, now my uparrow-key acts as a print-screen, the leftarrow is like an alt, the right-alt acts as a return...

I've recompiled everything, in particular xf86-input-keyboard.

Any clues?

Thanks!

#EDIT

I've noticed that the problem occur only after having enabled the "keyboard mapping" option in KDE; if I enable, then disable, it, the keyboard stop working fine.

----------

## marcv

Hi,

I have problems like salvator's, and I'm still wondering the cause. I don't think it's an outdated software matter, since I run a ~x86 branch. I also tried to go amd64, just in case, and I noticed no difference. I won't post config files, logs, etc. because they're the same as Ace Rimmer's (apart from input devices). I tested some games and collected some results:

 Glest: playable, even at 1280x800, default settings

 ETracer: 2fps at 640x480, default settings

 PPracer: 15fps at 1280x800, default settings

 PPracer: 7.5fps at 1280x800, without shadows and reflections (!!!)

 VDrift, track Zandvoort: 70fps at 800x600, default settings

 VDrift, track Barcelona: 1.5fps at 800x600, default settings

 Nexuiz: 40fps at 1024x768, normal settings

I don't find normal for tux racer to be way more demanding than a fps. And I definitely think disabling shadows in ppracer makes it slower is a joke. Also notice the difference between tracks in VDrift (Barcelona seems to have more graphics outside the road, but not that more). There must be a problem with memory/textures/whatever. Poster stupidity included in 'whatever'.

----------

